# Insoles / footbeds



## cburton81 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have been reading around and a lot of people say it's a good idea to get insoles for your snowboard boots. Any ideas what kind to get? As well what are the major benefits of getting them? 

All I have heard of are super feet


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

insoles generally just make your feet feel more comfortable while boarding and theirs some insoles that heat up so your feet dont get cold.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

remind is the current board favorite, superfeet are also popular


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I just bought a set of Reminds based off of a recommendation in my thread. Im def curious to see how they feel vs the stock ones...


----------



## cburton81 (Jan 9, 2014)

bseracka said:


> remind is the current board favorite, superfeet are also popular


Any idea where to get them in Ontario


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Depends on the kind of feet you have; high arch, medium arch, flat foot. I'm somewhere between a high/medium arch and stock footbeds dont have enough support for me. Would lead to WICKED foot cramps. I switched out to the green Superfeet insoles and they have done me so very well


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Remind all the way I use them in every piece of foot wear I own and have been better on my feet than my orthotics.

Buy them here........

Remind Insoles - Product


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

61ragtop said:


> Remind all the way I use them in every piece of foot wear I own and have been better on my feet than my orthotics.
> 
> Buy them here........
> 
> Remind Insoles - Product


thats where I got them too... Got the T Rice design


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I never tried Reminds. I just switch out my stock insoles to Superfeet Green (wide). They fit my wide ass foot so much better than the old narrow footbed, especially the arch. So glad I spent the $40.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I use remind medics. They've got a bit more arch support than the cushes. I put them in because my boots started to pack out and I wasn't getting the support I was used to. They caused me a little pain when I first used then but one my feet adjusted it felt amazing. We'll worth the dosh but only if your chasing some more support out of your boots IMO.


----------



## ViciousVend3tta (Jan 13, 2014)

has anyone try the Remind Remedy insoles? I tried cush but wasn't supportive enough for me so return it. I'm trying to decide whether to go with Medics or Remedy but don't know what the differences are.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

How does sizing work? I have a package coming in from the U.S and I'm thinking about having a set of reminds thrown in. My foot size is 13, but my Ride boots are 12. Would the 12-12.5 work, or the 13-13.5. I want to imagine that they are trimmable, but my imagination can be a bit off sometimes.


----------



## ViciousVend3tta (Jan 13, 2014)

you should order according to your boot's size.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> How does sizing work? I have a package coming in from the U.S and I'm thinking about having a set of reminds thrown in. My foot size is 13, but my Ride boots are 12. Would the 12-12.5 work, or the 13-13.5. I want to imagine that they are trimmable, but my imagination can be a bit off sometimes.


I'm thinking get the one that matches your foot size and trim it. This way your foot arch should line up with the arch on the insole. Then trim the new insole to match the old insole.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ViciousVend3tta said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to go with Medics or Remedy but don't know what the differences are.


I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I shopped around last week lookin at super feet and pulled the trigger on the remind medics bigfoot. I have a wide 11.5 with high arches. The insoles came today and matched both the insoles of my malamute boots and my saucony jazz insoles. Tonight I have been wearing them at work and have noticed a significant difference in comfort standing, lack of pain in my lower back and overall comfort when walking around. I bought the 11.5-12.5 and there did not appear to be any sizing issues. They fit flush in both my shoes and my boots. In 6 hours I am extremely pleased.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i have both the cush and the medic. One thing to note, on some of my wide shoes the toe is not wide enough on the insole and you may do better to go to the next size up and trim. they fit my snowboard boots fine, since they are not true wides


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

you can try the usual sites like dogfunk/backcountry for remind insoles too - Remind's webstore has a rather high free shipping threshold for what they carry, and paying $7 to ship a pair of insoles is ridiculous.


----------

